# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua visme

## ktshung

Cần một cặp visme hành trình khoàng 900, D15, 20, 25 đều được, bước 5,10,20 đều được, miễn giống nhau. Bác nào có Pm cho em nhá, em cám ơn

----------


## audiophilevn

> Cần một cặp visme hành trình khoàng 900, D15, 20, 25 đều được, bước 5,10,20 đều được, miễn giống nhau. Bác nào có Pm cho em nhá, em cám ơn


Chào bác,
Mình có 3 cây vitme giống như đúc, hành trình 80,1m,1m2 chưa trừ ổ bi(khoảng 6cm), bác có hứng thú thì PM

----------

